# indentify my piranha



## maztyx (Nov 6, 2005)

is that a rhombeus?

View attachment 94970


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

now that is a super great looking fish! nice pickup!
I can't tell what he is, but I love him!


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

I think it's a rhom and no sanchezi

greetz


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would like a better picture of the tail...but from that picture, and the scutes, it looks like a sanchezi to me.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

this might help a little more
View attachment 94977


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would like a better picture of the tail...but from that picture, and the scutes, it looks like a sanchezi to me.


I would have to agree with Gurke here...I think it is a sanchezi.

Here is a picture from aquascape.com...

Sanchezi

Whadda think?


----------



## maztyx (Nov 6, 2005)

heres the tail but sanchezi have an orange/red belly and the fin of bottom
is red and mine only have orange on the head like this one(rhombeus) : Rhombeus

View attachment 94993


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks to be a rhom based on the tail.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

How old is the fish that you are trying to id?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That tail does look rhombeus. As far as color on these fish...you cant rely on that for an ID..it will vary based on so many factors that it is really unreliable.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think it looks like a rhom.I see scutes but not really extended like sanchezi


----------



## maztyx (Nov 6, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> How old is the fish that you are trying to id?


he have like 3 ys old and make 5 inch


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus....and a beautifull one!


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

rhom


----------



## maztyx (Nov 6, 2005)

ok thanks


----------



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

I too say Rhom, something "red" in the eyes that I don't see in my sanchezi ... (perhaps one to many)







... no not the fish







Me


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Shape, color and tale read Rhombeus to me...


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

yeh its a rhom.. looks like one i have seen plenty rhoms like yours..


----------

